# Church in the DC-MD-VA Area



## MindTwister (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I'll soon be moving to the DMV area and I would love to be able to start visiting churches right away.
So I would like to know if anyone has a recommendation for a church in the area? Preferably closer to DC as I will not have a car (NOVA, Montgomery or PG Counties). 

Thanks in advance ladies and God Bless


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone? I know we have members in the area


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 6, 2008)

Bump Bump

...................................


----------



## nychaelasymone (Jun 6, 2008)

FIRST BAPTIST CHURCH OF GLENARDEN--awesome church, awesome word.  Check out a sermon on www.fbcglenarden.org
Pastor Jenkin's is on point!
located on Watkin's Park Drive in Upper Marlboro Maryland

Ebenezer AME Church  www.ebenezerame.org
Pastor Grainger Browning
located on 10000 Allentown Road
Fort Washington, Maryland

Metropolitan AME Church
Washington DC 
(let me get the exact address for that one)


oh -yea, *I believe * not quite sure but both First Baptist and Ebenezer have shuttle services that pick up for various areas, you can give them a call and find out.

check out http://www.lifestream.tv/ 

and check out hip hope church Rev. Tony Lee, church located in Marlow Heights Maryland

gimme some time, I'll have some others for you to check out, especially in DC


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 6, 2008)

Aww, I would love for you to visit my church, but it's not close to DC. It's in Catonsville, Maryland....Morning Star Baptist Church. Bishop Dwayne Debnam is Pastor. I understand that it's too far but our site has some good info. Be encouraged! 

Here is a link.

http://www.msbcministries.org/main.htm


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh wow thank you ladies for coming in with recommendations, I really appreciate them all 

Though I am sad to leave so many years behind I am excited about the new chapter of my life which include trying to be better Church-wise and more importantly relationship-wise (with God)

I went to the archives and found these two churches too:

Dominion Church of Washington DC

From the Heart Church Ministries

Zion Church in Largo

The list is getting longer and I'm glad for it 

Thanks again ladies for your help


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 6, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> Oh wow thank you ladies for coming in with recommendations, I really appreciate them all
> 
> Though I am sad to leave so many years behind I am excited about the new chapter of my life which include trying to be better Church-wise and more importantly relationship-wise (with God)
> 
> ...


 
Is the Zion Church the big mega-church?


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 6, 2008)

daephae said:


> Is the Zion Church the big mega-church?


I am not sure if it's a mega church, but here is the web site http://www.zionchurchonline.com/

Are you familiar with it?


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jun 6, 2008)

nychaelasymone said:


> FIRST BAPTIST CHURCH OF GLENARDEN--awesome church, awesome word. Check out a sermon on www.fbcglenarden.org
> Pastor Jenkin's is on point!
> located on Watkin's Park Drive in Upper Marlboro Maryland


 
Ooh - they have a service at NOON?  I can handle that!


----------



## GloriousPraise (Jun 6, 2008)

I would recommend Temple of Praise. It's a large pentecostal church on Southern Ave (in the hood). The service is similar to a T.D. Jakes service. Two services one at 8:45 am and 11:30am.


----------



## SoUKnoMe (Jun 6, 2008)

nychaelasymone said:


> FIRST BAPTIST CHURCH OF GLENARDEN--awesome church, awesome word.  Check out a sermon on www.fbcglenarden.org
> Pastor Jenkin's is on point!
> located on Watkin's Park Drive in Upper Marlboro Maryland



How I miss my old church.  Lub Pastor and Sister Jenkins and those 1.5 hour services were on point too.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 6, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> I am not sure if it's a mega church, but here is the web site http://www.zionchurchonline.com/
> 
> Are you familiar with it?


 
No but it sounds familiar.


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 6, 2008)

GloriousPraise said:


> I would recommend Temple of Praise. It's a large pentecostal church on Southern Ave (in the hood). The service is similar to a T.D. Jakes service. Two services one at 8:45 am and 11:30am.


The hood you say huh? How hood are we talking?
Folks don't drive around gun blazing now do they? j/k
Seriously, thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jun 7, 2008)

From the Heart Church Ministries has two locations. One in Temple Hills, one in Clinton both in P.G. County, Md. WWW.FTHCM.ORG Great church.


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 7, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> From the Heart Church Ministries has two locations. One in Temple Hills, one in Clinton both in P.G. County, Md. WWW.FTHCM.ORG Great church.



It is off of the Branch Avenue Metro station (the Temple Hills location is closest). If I could, I'd pick you up MindTwister then I'd have an "excuse" to attend church. LOL    But call the number and see if the shuttle bus has a pick up at the metro. If not ask for an area leader and they can find you a car pool group. Welcome to the area! You've got a lot of church choices.

You can download the sermons in mp3 if you can/want and then listen on your iPod/Zune/Creative/other mp3 player or online or on your computer. This page has the general audio/video info: http://fthcm.org/pages/page.asp?page_id=14766 The current series is:


*Living A Principled Life*

         4/15/2008 to 6/3/2008

        View Series ›                                                
              4/15/2008               Living A Principled Life Div IV Pt. 05             Listen Now      Get MP3                              

              4/29/2008               Living A Principled Life Div IV Pt. 07             Listen Now      Get MP3                              

              6/3/2008               Living A Principled Life Div. V. Pt. 01             Listen Now      Get MP3


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 7, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> The hood you say huh? *How hood are we talking?*
> * Folks don't drive around gun blazing now do they? *j/k
> Seriously, thanks for the recommendation


Temple of Praise 
I've never been.
700 Southern Ave. SE Wash, DC 20032
Sundays 8am and 11am

[/COLOR]Nah, no guns blazin. LOL 

Hood as in it is on the borderline between PG County MD and DC in a not the best area. But it is in no way as bad as it used to be. You can feel safe here. It is near the Southern Avenue metro station and you can get a bus that will let you off right in front of the church. It is crowded (based on the parking I've seen as I've never visited). It is also a brand new building. 

In fact most of the churches around DC/MD/VA are "mega-churches" and filled with 60%-80% women and/or women w/ children. Just info, nothing negative. There is also:

Jericho City of Praise in Landover MD.
*           8501 Spectrum Drive
          Landover, MD 20785
          301-333-0500
          Dr. Betty P. Peebles, Pastor* 
If you like singing/praise that is your place. As for word or being fed, you may find it informative, yet lacking. I've attended several services and I only went for the music/praise. The few times I stayed long enough to hear the message, it was short (about 15 min or so) and they gave you the sermon already printed in the program. But that was a while back. Things may have changed big time since my last visit. It is right next to Redskin Stadium.

They have a shuttle bus service from Largo Metro Station (which is also conveniently located right next to Largo Town Center a.k.a. a mall. LOL ).


Here is a link that lists a kabillion churches all over the US. Ca't vouch for the accuracy though.

http://www.churchangel.com/


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the additional recommendations Ms.Honey and JenniforJenny. I'm very grateful

I think the first church I'll check up will be *From the Heart Ministries*

Anymore recs are welcome


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm not very familiar with the AME denomination but from what I've been reading I have a question...
Is AME (or Methodist in general) similar (in either beliefs and/or structure of service) to the Catholics?


----------



## nychaelasymone (Jun 7, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> I'm not very familiar with the AME denomination but from what I've been reading I have a question...
> Is AME (or Methodist in general) similar (in either beliefs and/or structure of service) to the Catholics?


 
NOOOOOOO.   AME (African Methodist Episcopal (sp)) Church takes it church order in some respect from Catholics...its is by far catholic.  And when I say say church order, I mean order of service.  Every AME church basically has the same church order....it is not steeped in Catholic rituals etc.  That's about it.  Other than that...it may as well be non-denominational


----------



## SoUKnoMe (Jun 7, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> From the Heart Church Ministries has two locations. One in Temple Hills, one in Clinton both in P.G. County, Md. WWW.FTHCM.ORG Great church.



Did they ever settle their legal case between the AMEZ denomination, or it is still in litigation?


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jun 7, 2008)

SoUKnoMe said:


> Did they ever settle their legal case between the AMEZ denomination, or it is still in litigation?


Nope, still going on. It's been about 10 years now.


----------



## SoUKnoMe (Jun 7, 2008)

That is too bad. They are unable to build their new church until it is over right?  So much for the building fund, or it will be paid in full upon completion whenever that shall be.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jun 7, 2008)

SoUKnoMe said:


> That is too bad. They are unable to build their new church until it is over right? So much for the building fund, or it will be paid in full upon completion whenever that shall be.


Either way the church and the Lord will have the victory. It's a good faithful church so no worries.


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 7, 2008)

nychaelasymone said:


> NOOOOOOO. AME (African Methodist Episcopal (sp)) Church takes it church order in some respect from Catholics...its is by far catholic. And when I say say church order, I mean order of service. Every AME church basically has the same church order....it is not steeped in Catholic rituals etc. That's about it. Other than that...it may as well be non-denominational


Is true that AME practice infant baptism? I read on some website... That and the fact that they believe in the same creeds as Catholics (Nicene and the one I forget) is what made me wonder. 
I hadn't been exposed to so many denominations till I came to this country so it's all new to me. So forgive my questions if they seem too obvious lol


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 8, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> Is true that AME practice infant baptism? I read on some website... That and the fact that they believe in the same creeds as Catholics (Nicene and the one I forget) is what made me wonder.
> I hadn't been exposed to so many denominations till I came to this country so it's all new to me. So forgive my questions if they seem too obvious lol



Well, FTHCM is non-denominational if you were wondering.

As for AME and AMEZ. They are siblings. AMEZ is a off shoot of AME. It happened as a lot of things in this country did, because of racial inequality.

A= African. Denotes ethnicity or the roots of the members
M=Methodist. Denotes the way in which the service is organized and how orderly things are. Methodist implies a method and nearly all churches with Methodist in the name practice similar orders of service and other similarities.
E=Episcopal. Denotes the order of hierarchy. Episcopals are siblings of Catholics (not to be confused with Roman or Orthodox Catholics which are slightly different). The Episcopal order of hierarchy relates to the leadership and the titles by which they are called. Episcopals do not have a Pope. Also, it is not exactly like the Episcopal church but similar to it.
Z=Zion. Denotes the division or schizm in the AME church that caused the off shoot to add the Zion. I'm not sure why they use Zion.

The AME church is an off shoot itself from the Methodist Church.

What I just typed above is a general brief paraphrase (forgive me for any errs) of things you can read more about here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_Methodist_Episcopal_Church
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_Methodist_Episcopal_Zion_Church
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methodism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Episcopal
http://www.amez.org/news/amezion/aboutourchurch.html
http://www.ame-church.com/about-us/

**(Wikipedia info read it with the caveat that wiki is untested and is not a scholarly source. I added it for a quick reference. This is not where I learn my information, it is only a quick reference. Please go to a library or an online college reference library for more accurate info and references to books that have the historical information in depth.)


ETA:
AME and AMEZ both practice infant baptism. I can't think of too many denominations that don't practice infant baptism. There is a thread in the Christian Forum about baptism and infant baptism.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=226673
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=169921


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 8, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> Well, FTHCM is non-denominational if you were wondering.
> 
> As for AME and AMEZ. They are siblings. AMEZ is a off shoot of AME. It happened as a lot of things in this country did, because of racial inequality.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info
Honestly I thought no Protestant denomination practiced infant baptism 

I suppose by FTHCM you meant From The Heart Church Ministries? I actually wasn't wondering what denomination thechurch lol I was just looking up what AME was because a couple of AME churches were recommended earlier Thanks for the info on their denominational classification though 

Once again thank you all who have provided me with recs


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jun 8, 2008)

daephae said:


> Aww, I would love for you to visit my church, but it's not close to DC. It's in Catonsville, Maryland....Morning Star Baptist Church. Bishop Dwayne Debnam is Pastor. I understand that it's too far but our site has some good info. Be encouraged!
> 
> Here is a link.
> 
> http://www.msbcministries.org/main.htm


I didn't know you went there!
I listen every Sunday morning on my way to church.
I would rec. my church but it's in Baltimore City.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jun 8, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> Well, FTHCM is non-denominational if you were wondering.
> 
> As for AME and AMEZ. They are siblings. AMEZ is a off shoot of AME. It happened as a lot of things in this country did, because of racial inequality.
> 
> ...


 Hi Jenny,
Zion wasn't an off shoot of AME. They formed from the Methodist church around the same time and added Zion to distinguish the two later. 

Mindtwister, I'm not sure about infant baptism in all denominations but I don't think that most baptize unto salvation but it's a dedication to Christ(christening). We do it because Jesus was brought to the temple by Joseph and Mary as a child and dedicated. He was later, as an adult, baptised by John the Baptist. It's a tradition not a requirement for most. The parents, godarents and others are admonished to raise the child up in the nuture and admonition of the Lord and to live godly lifestyles before them. It's understood that the children will have to be baptized at a later age to publicly align themselves with Jesus.


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 9, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> Hi Jenny,
> * Zion wasn't an off shoot of AME. They formed from the Methodist church around the same time and added Zion to distinguish the two later.
> 
> *THANKS!!!  i could not remember that for nothing.*
> ...


 to the black bold.


----------



## GloriousPraise (Jun 9, 2008)

> The hood you say huh? How hood are we talking?
> Folks don't drive around gun blazing now do they? j/k


 
LOL. It's safe, but I just wanted to give you a heads up. You can check the church out on the Word network at 7am on Friday mornings. If you love a praise service...this church is fiyah!!


----------



## SoniT (Jun 9, 2008)

I like Reid Temple AME Church in Glendale, MD. www.reidtemple.org.


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 12, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> Mindtwister, I'm not sure about infant baptism in all denominations but I don't think that most baptize unto salvation but *it's a dedication to Christ(christening).* We do it because Jesus was brought to the temple by Joseph and Mary as a child and dedicated. He was later, as an adult, baptised by John the Baptist. It's a tradition not a requirement for most. The parents, godarents and others are admonished to raise the child up in the nuture and admonition of the Lord and to live godly lifestyles before them. It's understood that the children will have to be baptized at a later age to publicly align themselves with Jesus.


Oh ok that's what ya'll were talking about! Yea I knew about that; I just thought we were talking about water baptism of infant, that's why I said I didnt know non-Catholics did that


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 12, 2008)

I finally arrived here in the DMV area yesterday, and I'm staying in Greenbelt for the moment. I feel a bit overwhelmed because I know NOTHING about this whole DMV area and only know a couple of people...
I don't even really know where to start though I know my priority is getting a job.... Ladies please keep me in your prayers... I'm going to try and find my way to "*From the Heart Ministries*" this sunday and hopefully I wont get lost lool


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 12, 2008)

Which service?


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 12, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> Which service?


The 11:00AM service at there Temple Hills location.
From what wmata.org tells me I have to leave here @ 9:08am and arrive there at 10:32am, involving changing trains/bus 3 times


----------



## firecracker (Jun 12, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> The hood you say huh? How hood are we talking?
> Folks don't drive around gun blazing now do they? j/k
> Seriously, thanks for the recommendation


 
Yeah you.  Why you leaving me uh uh?   
I'm glad you got to check out my church while in Cali.

You know the hoods of DC and the hoods of Compton are very different right.   

Good luck on your future endeavors!  USC grad in da hiz house!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jun 15, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> I finally arrived here in the DMV area yesterday, and I'm staying in Greenbelt for the moment. I feel a bit overwhelmed because I know NOTHING about this whole DMV area and only know a couple of people...
> I don't even really know where to start though I know my priority is getting a job.... Ladies please keep me in your prayers... I'm going to try and find my way to "*From the Heart Ministries*" this sunday and hopefully I wont get lost lool


Well hon, how did it go. I would have offered to meet you someplace and take you there but I'm in Norfolk this weekend


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 15, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> Well hon, how did it go. I would have offered to meet you someplace and take you there but I'm in Norfolk this weekend


Unfortunately I wasnt able to go. I slept at 4:00am so I was too tired to get out of bederplexed 

Also overall I'm feeling a bit down and lonely... I miss L.A 
Which is maybe why I should have headed to church today...


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jun 16, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> Unfortunately I wasnt able to go. I slept at 4:00am so I was too tired to get out of bederplexed
> 
> Also overall I'm feeling a bit down and lonely... I miss L.A
> Which is maybe why I should have headed to church today...


 There's always next week If you go here you can see the broadcast I think. WWW.FTHCM.ORG


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 18, 2008)

I love my pastor.



nychaelasymone said:


> *FIRST BAPTIST CHURCH OF GLENARDEN--awesome church, awesome word. Check out a sermon on **www.fbcglenarden.org*
> *Pastor Jenkin's is on point!*
> *located on Watkin's Park Drive in Upper Marlboro Maryland*
> 
> ...


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 18, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I love my pastor.


What's the preaching style of your pastor is I may ask? 
Does he take a topic and preach from different scriptures related to the topic?
Does he preach on one particular passage and extract a topic from it? 
Does he explain verse by verse what a passage is saying?

Thanks in advance for the reply


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 26, 2008)

When I lived in Maryland I attended Maple Springs Baptist Church in Capital Heights. (It's been a while) I really enjoyed that church.

http://www.maplespringsbaptist.org/


----------



## imani97 (Jun 26, 2008)

nychaelasymone said:


> FIRST BAPTIST CHURCH OF GLENARDEN--awesome church, awesome word.  Check out a sermon on www.fbcglenarden.org
> Pastor Jenkin's is on point!
> located on Watkin's Park Drive in Upper Marlboro Maryland
> 
> ...



I second First Baptist of Glenarden (though I'm not sure that it is metro accessible) I was a member there before I moved to NYC. I love that church and wished that I could find one like it here in NY.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jun 26, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I didn't know you went there!
> I listen every Sunday morning on my way to church.
> I would rec. my church but it's in Baltimore City.


 
hey girl! just seeing this, but...yup. this is my church home.


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 26, 2008)

MzRhonda said:


> When I lived in Maryland I attended Maple Springs Baptist Church in Capital Heights. (It's been a while) I really enjoyed that church.
> 
> http://www.maplespringsbaptist.org/


Thank You MzRonda
I'm so grateful for everyone's help; I have more churches on my list than I would have expected and I'm grateful


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 26, 2008)

imani97 said:


> I second First Baptist of Glenarden (though I'm not sure that it is metro accessible) I was a member there before I moved to NYC. I love that church and wished that I could find one like it here in NY.


I actually went there last sunday but unfortunately didn't stay through the whole sermon since I had some place to be; or so I thought cuz I arrived where I was supposed to find out the appointment was cancelled
Anyways I liked the praise and worship and overall I had a good first impression


----------



## PassionFruit (Jun 27, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> From the Heart Church Ministries has two locations. One in Temple Hills, one in Clinton both in P.G. County, Md. WWW.FTHCM.ORG Great church.



I had a co-worker whp passed away and her funeral was there because she & her husband attended...   Im so busy with my own ministries but I always said  I was encouraged by the sermon at the funeral and I wanted to attend a regular church service....   the funeral was at the Clinton location....

I later found out a sorta-relative also attends that church...  I think the Clinton location too since she lives in Clinton


----------



## nychaelasymone (Jun 27, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I love my pastor.


 
Girl that's my Pastor!!!!!   John K. Jenkins!!!!


----------



## Poli (Jun 29, 2008)

I attend McLean Bible Church (when I lived in Mclean Va. but have sinced moved) and Mt Pleasant Baptist Church. I was recently told about Mt. Olive Baptist in Centerville which I hear is great. If you want to attend together let me know, see my profile for email address.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to get back in here. 
We are a bible teaching church. He is a very animated teacher. Uses his own personal experiences as examples as many ministers do. He often first makes sure we understand the context on the text. He'll give you background history up to the point where he begins his sermon. Alot of times he jumps around in the bible to different text. He does explain verse by verse as well as give you greek and latin meanings of words in the bible. 

If you have questions you can always go to him and ask. We also have bible institute classes and bible study every tuesday night. U can watch sermons and bible study via the web as well.

HTH



MindTwister said:


> What's the preaching style of your pastor is I may ask?
> Does he take a topic and preach from different scriptures related to the topic?
> Does he preach on one particular passage and extract a topic from it?
> Does he explain verse by verse what a passage is saying?
> ...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 30, 2008)

Really! I may know you. Or I may not. So many members....



nychaelasymone said:


> Girl that's my Pastor!!!!! John K. Jenkins!!!!


----------



## nychaelasymone (Jun 30, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Really! I may know you. Or I may not. So many members....


 
We'll have to meet up after a service or something.....I'm in United Voices (although, I've been missing for 4 weeks)


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (Jun 30, 2008)

nychaelasymone said:


> FIRST BAPTIST CHURCH OF GLENARDEN--awesome church, awesome word.  Check out a sermon on www.fbcglenarden.org
> Pastor Jenkin's is on point!
> located on Watkin's Park Drive in Upper Marlboro Maryland



I go to FBCG and John K. Jenkins is THA TRUTH!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 30, 2008)

ONEBLESSEDRN said:


> I go to FBCG and John K. Jenkins is THA TRUTH!


 
Yea! There's more of us on here.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jul 3, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> I had a co-worker whp passed away and her funeral was there because she & her husband attended... Im so busy with my own ministries but I always said I was encouraged by the sermon at the funeral and I wanted to attend a regular church service.... the funeral was at the Clinton location....
> 
> I later found out a sorta-relative also attends that church... I think the Clinton location too since she lives in Clinton


 
I go to the Temple Hills location for 11am Sunday service. Bible study and 8am service is at Clinton. Soon both services will be across from Andrews. We're moving, yay!!!!


----------



## SoUKnoMe (Jul 3, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> I go to the Temple Hills location for 11am Sunday service. Bible study and 8am service is at Clinton. Soon both services will be across from Andrews. We're moving, yay!!!!


 
Moving?  Away from the school location?  Are they moving into another school, or did they build?


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jul 3, 2008)

SoUKnoMe said:


> Moving? Away from the school location? Are they moving into another school, or did they build?


 
Nope. Old Levitts building.


----------



## SoUKnoMe (Jul 3, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> Nope. Old Levitts building.


 
Not familiar, but is the school moving also?


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jul 3, 2008)

SoUKnoMe said:


> Not familiar, but is the school moving also?


 
Yep, we will not be using either location anymore.


----------



## MindTwister (Jul 3, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get back in here.
> We are a bible teaching church. He is a very animated teacher. Uses his own personal experiences as examples as many ministers do. He often first makes sure we understand the context on the text. He'll give you background history up to the point where he begins his sermon. Alot of times he jumps around in the bible to different text. He does explain verse by verse as well as give you greek and latin meanings of words in the bible.
> 
> If you have questions you can always go to him and ask. We also have bible institute classes and bible study every tuesday night. U can watch sermons and bible study via the web as well.
> ...


 
Hey,

Thank you very much for your reply
I actually went to your church 2 sundays ago and though I didnt stay throughout the whole sermon, I enjoyed the praise and worship a lot


----------



## MindTwister (Jul 3, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> I go to the Temple Hills location for 11am Sunday service. Bible study and 8am service is at Clinton. Soon both services will be across from Andrews. We're moving, yay!!!!


Were you at service last sunday?
I went to From The Heart on sunday and though the service was longer than I've grown accustomed to, I enjoyed myself and the preaching


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jul 3, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> Were you at service last sunday?
> I went to From The Heart on sunday and though the service was longer than I've grown accustomed to, I enjoyed myself and the preaching


 
Yeah, I was there. It is long but time flies once the preaching begins


----------



## MindTwister (Jul 3, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> Yeah, I was there. It is long but time flies once the preaching begins


Do you know why your Pastor wears a robe?


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jul 3, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> Do you know why your Pastor wears a robe?


 

He wears one to preach worship service but suit and tie during bible study which is a little more casual, mainly church members, few visitors. Robes aren't distracting. 

It caused me to watch the broadcast before I was saved. I was surprised to see a black preacher who wasn't dressed like a pimp so I decided not to flip the channel.


----------



## SoUKnoMe (Jul 4, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> Yep, we will not be using either location anymore.



Really? Congrats!  I guess the lawsuit has been settled.  A weight lifted for sure. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jul 4, 2008)

SoUKnoMe said:


> Really? Congrats! I guess the lawsuit has been settled. A weight lifted for sure. Thanks for the update.


 
Nope, not yet. There was never a weight on us to be lifted and thanks for the congrats.


----------



## MindTwister (Jul 13, 2008)

Anybody from *First Baptist* go to the Live Recording of the choir tonight? 

I went there expecting regular sunday evening service and was caught off guard lol I enjoyed the songs though, the Spirit was definately there


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2008)

GloriousPraise said:


> I would recommend Temple of Praise. It's a large pentecostal church on Southern Ave (in the hood). The service is similar to a T.D. Jakes service. Two services one at 8:45 am and 11:30am.


 

What city is it in?


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jul 14, 2008)

Gracie said:


> What city is it in?


 
It's in S.E. D.C.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jul 14, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> Were you at service last sunday?
> I went to From The Heart on sunday and though the service was longer than I've grown accustomed to, I enjoyed myself and the preaching


 
We now have live Sunday 8am and Tuesday 7:30/45 night broadcasts on our website. You just register with your email and watch. FTHCH.org


----------



## *5+5 (Jul 21, 2008)

GloriousPraise said:


> I would recommend *Temple of Praise*. It's a large pentecostal church on Southern Ave (in the hood). The service is similar to a T.D. Jakes service. Two services one at 8:45 am and 11:30am.


 
I attended Temple of Praise yesterday and I really enjoyed the service, I'm certain that this is the right place for me.  I took my lil' cousin w/me and she enjoyed it as well, OMG the worship and praise segment was so great for my soul I left feeling inspired and anticipating next Sunday!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jul 26, 2008)

*5+5 said:


> I attended Temple of Praise yesterday and I really enjoyed the service, I'm certain that this is the right place for me. I took my lil' cousin w/me and she enjoyed it as well, OMG the worship and praise segment was so great for my soul I left feeling inspired and anticipating next Sunday!


 
Hey. I didn't know you were here


----------



## phynestone (Aug 16, 2009)

I will be visiting FTHM this morning! I'm so excited!


----------

